# Model ships at Science Musuem (London)



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

I went to the Science Musuem, London, a few weeks ago and was very impressed with the model ship collection there (in the Ships Gallery). I would guess that they have well over 50 large models, probably more, as well as all sorts of maritime paraphernalia. I later contacted the museum about a list of the models they have and they kindly supplied a list of sorts, if anyone is interested.

regards,
Martin


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Please post the list, Martin.
Dave


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

Yes please, Martin.
(Thumb)


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Dave and John.

Sorry about the slow reply - computer problems.

The list the museum sent is in a spreadsheet (actually two) and it needs some sorting and tidying up (it includes things other than models). I'll tidy it up a bit and then post it here, if that's ok. Or if anyone wants a copy in the meantime, send me a PM and I'll email it.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

They have an interesting mock up of a general cargo ship bridge from the 50's/60s/70s, which reminded me of my youth.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There's a book, published a while ago by the Science Museum.
"Merchant Steamers and Motor Ships - Catalogue of the collection" by H. P. Spratt, Bsc., A.S.M.E.
Part II - Descriptive Catalogue
It's very interesting and full of information.
Latest entries seem to be around 1962.
There are several copies for sale on Abebooks.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Will look forward to seeing the list - I would guess many of the members likewise will eagerly look for ships they may have sailed on !


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Would I be right in saying there is a builders model of the HMS Vanguard, one place I would love to go.

Andy.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Andy.

I think you are right (about them having a model of the Vanguard). Unfortunately I can't confirm this as one of my kids has done something to my laptop and I'm unable to get to the email that the Science Museum sent. I'll contact them again to resend the list. As it happens, however, I'm going there again tomorrow, with the family. I will have a look for it.

regards,
Martin


----------

